# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Travel Adventure July 2010

## TravelMate

Hi All


I am planning a trip leaving July 2010, starting in thailand will travel SE asia and china for bout 4 month and then onto NZ for a month then Australia to work.

Anyone planning anything the same time?

Luke x

----------


## riverrider

In my opinion, when planning an adventure abroad, there are several factors to consider about your adventure destination, as well as your personal health and safety. If you are going for adventure trips like water rafting, its important that you are hiring best service providers for enjoyment as well as your safety.

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

Thanks for sharing If you are leaving for adventure trips like irrigate rafting, it’s significant that you are hire best service providers for enjoyment as well as your safety.

----------


## jeffsmith2501

Presentations PowerPoint Presentation - Adventure Travel Tips on behalf of Teva Resource Blogs for Active Adventures Health ConsciousTravel – July 2010.

----------


## josephbryant

Presentations PowerPoint Presentation

----------


## Noahemma

I will help you in finding a travel mate and I hope you are not looking for a travel mate on this website. I recommend you to join the ' Backypacks.com ' community. They have the highest standards and you will find thousands of active travelers there. After jog, just post an ad about your travel plans and you are good to go.

----------

